# Candy in queen cages



## Luke (Sep 8, 2003)

What is the candy in a queen cage made out of? How do you make it, or is there something else I can use other than going back in a few days and releasing her?


----------



## Broke-T (Jul 9, 2008)

I take a cpl oz of corn syrup, light Karo, and heat in microwave for 15 sec to get it warm. I then dump confectioners sugar on top and start stirring. Once the spoon starts bending you start kneeding it with your hands. You want it smooth and the consistancy of playdough. Use what you need and place rest in ziplock bag in refrigerator. It will keep for several weeks.

Johnny


----------



## Luke (Sep 8, 2003)

Thanks.


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

Or, push a marshmallow into the hole...


----------



## casinoken (May 6, 2012)

I'm like BeeCurious, I thought everyone used marshmallows.


----------



## Tim B (Apr 16, 2009)

I put regular sugar in a blender and blend it until it is powder. I then mix honey with the powdered sugar until it is the consistency of dough. It will be lumpy at first after a few hours it will even out. Regular confectionery sugar has corn starch added and it will kill the queen. I also tried marshmellows and my queens died. Maybe it was the brand.


----------



## Adam Foster Collins (Nov 4, 2009)

Tim B said:


> ...Regular confectionery sugar has corn starch added and it will kill the queen. I also tried marshmellows and my queens died...


Um... This is kind of a major point. Corn starch kills the queen? Marshmellow kills the queen?

Anyone?

Adam


----------



## Broke-T (Jul 9, 2008)

Well I have shipped around 500 queens this spring using the confectioners sugar receipe and it hasn't killed one yet.

Johny


----------



## kilocharlie (Dec 27, 2010)

From Laidlaw and Eckert's Queen Rearing, Library of Congress Number 62-19242, copyright 1962 University of California Press, pages 34-36, :

"The candy which is now used for the commercial shipment of queens is the (I.R. Good, 1881) "Good" candy mentioned earlier (honey + sugar). It was first made in Europe by a Mr. Scholtz, and so is also called "Scholtz" candy. It is made by mixing invert sugar syrup and powdered sugar in approximately a 1 : 2 1/2 or 1 : 3 ratio. The powdered sugar is first stirred into the invert sugar syrup; when it is too thick to stir, it is kneaded as more powdered sugar is added, until a firm candy is formed that will not run out of the candy compartment in the queen cage.

Beekeepers sometimes invert their own sugar by adding cream of tartar, but if this is not correctly done, the resulting candy will not be satisfactory. Much of the candy is now made from a commercial invert sugar known as Nulomoline, which is produced without the use of acid, and which is mixed with powdered sugar as described. Some beekeepers also add a few drops of glycerine, which tends to prevent the candy from drying out. ... Queen cage candy should be left to stand for several hours before using in order to insure proper consistency. It should not be hard and dry nor soft and sticky."

Parts in parenthesis are mine. Myself I have not yet found a source of Nulomoline, but another invert sugar named Dri-vert is still available. I have a grocer and a baker trying to obtain some for me as this is being posted. There are several other recipies, including honey and pounded sugar, honey and powdered sugar, glycerine and confectioners sugar, but all have drawbacks including not permitted for shipping by mail, temperature and humidity limitations, spread of diseases borne in the honey, etc. I would appreciate if anyone can post an address, phone number, and/or email for either Dri-vert or Nulomoline. Thanks!


----------



## OSafado (Jun 24, 2011)

casinoken said:


> I'm like BeeCurious, I thought everyone used marshmallows.


Marshmallows are great for packages, where the queen has been caged with the bees for a few days/week. I don't think a marshmallow would last longer than a few hours. It should take a few days for the bees to work through the candy (with the recipe above), giving time for the bees to get used to the queen.


----------



## Keth Comollo (Nov 4, 2011)

One of my mentors, who is a retired veterinarian and and 40 year beekeeper, said not to worry about confectioners sugar. 
Think how many people shake a pound of this stuff through their hives as a mite treatment and the hive doesn't die does it??


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

Here is a very extensive description of how to make a small batch of queen cage candy: http://littlecreekbeeranch.blogspot.com/2010/02/how-to-make-easy-queen-candy.html?m=1


----------



## Broke-T (Jul 9, 2008)

Honey is OK if these are for your own use, but not for selling. There is a risk of spreading disease if using honey.

Johnny


----------



## jdawdy (May 22, 2012)

Luke said:


> What is the candy in a queen cage made out of? How do you make it, or is there something else I can use other than going back in a few days and releasing her?


Fat Bee Man!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RymOwqkQzN4&feature=related


----------



## WilliamsHoneyBees (Feb 17, 2010)

Powdered sugar and corn syrup here. I sit in front of the tv and knead knead knead knead knead. Till it is at thick as I can make it without it crumbling. I then fill the queen cages and keep them in the fridge in a ziploc bag. You want it to stick together nice and tight without crumbling but not be to soft.


----------



## canoemaker (Feb 19, 2011)

I use confectioners sugar and invert sugar syrup. I got the invert sugar syrup for free from a Domino's Specialty Products website. The pint-sized bottle is enough for filling hundreds of queen cages. I haven't lost a queen yet!


----------



## BeeAware (Mar 24, 2007)

Walter Kelley sells Nulomoline Syrup in 1 and 5 gallon sizes.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Dri-Vert is available here:
http://www.sugars.com/pr_1_17.php


----------



## kilocharlie (Dec 27, 2010)

Canoemaker, BeeAware. and Rader -

BEHEMOTH THANK YOU!!!!! I really was NOT looking forward to inverting my own sugar....


----------



## 6470zzy (Mar 13, 2012)

kilocharlie said:


> I would appreciate if anyone can post an address, phone number, and/or email for either Dri-vert or Nulomoline. Thanks!


Here is the web page with the contact information for you. Hope that helps.

Cheers

http://www.industrialcommodities.co...age=flypage.tpl&product_id=850&category_id=18


----------

